# Keeping cats in the livewell?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Only time i keep catfish in the live well is when i'm going to keep them to eat.I use to break there fins,but now i clip them off.My question is,i'm going to the outing and entering the carp-cat tourney,i'll want to keep the fish (cats and carp)alive.If i put them in the live well and the fish sting each other as they will do,will this hurt the fishes chances to survive?And while i'm here,i had another puzzle.I've never been in a tournament so i'm new to this.Lets say me and the wife get lucky and catch 5 nice cats or carp or a combo of 5 good size fish each.We fish from a boat.The live well will only hold so many.I thought about rigging a cooler.But with the live well and the cooler would that keep the fish alive and in good enough health,if i keep the water running till i get to the weighin?I might keep them on a stringer till i'm ready to go,then put them in.Do you think that would work.I really don't want to take a chance of killing the fish and have no exoerence at this.


----------



## katfishmcgraw (Apr 14, 2004)

and I'd say you'd be ok as long as you are careful while unhooking them (internal damage is usually what kills them). other than that i'd make sure the water doesn't get too warm in your livewell (maybe throw some ice in it every so often if it's too warm) and you should be fine. The main thing is getting the fish in the livewell


----------

